# Cones



## eldridge (25 Mar 2019)

Hi folks

I'm after some 8mm cones the ones I've just taken out are badly pitted.

These are for the front and rear hubs on my tandem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks for looking 

Eldridge.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2019)

Try SJS cycles or Dave Marsh at Universal Cycles


----------



## eldridge (26 Mar 2019)

Thanks. I actually got fixed up with some today at the tiny bike shop in Flixton/Urmston 

Plus ball bearings.

Happy days.


----------



## Hicky (1 May 2019)

eldridge said:


> Thanks. I actually got fixed up with some today at the tiny bike shop in Flixton/Urmston
> 
> Plus ball bearings.
> 
> Happy days.


Oh, were they common cones as I'm after some specialized ones..... which shop pls.
Thanks


----------



## eldridge (9 May 2019)

The tiny bike shop Urmston fella.


----------

